

Google developing heads-up display eyeglasses? - nl
http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/19/2647487/google-heads-up-display-eyeglasses-wearable-computer

======
frankydp
I would happily pay for this kind of device. I only hope that they do not try
to do too much with them.

I would probably pay just to use as a navigation tool, with maybe some
weather.

~~~
nl
And reading email during meetings. And auto-prompting..

